# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أين هي خطب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام والتي تزيد عن 500 خطبة؟

## الطحاوي الأزدي

*الكاتب فهد الأحمدي في جريدة الرياض وضع مقالتين يتساءل فيها عن خطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والتي تزيد عن 500 خطبة ، أين هي؟ أين ذهبت؟

الكاتب ظهر مجددا في مقابلة متلفزة ، وطالب فيها الإجابة على هذا التساؤل الذي وضعه في مقالتيه ، وهاهي المقالتان:

أين ذهبت خطب الرسول (1-2)*

فهد عامر الأحمدي
هذه هي الحقيقة التي شغلتني طويلا.. فهناك أكثر من خمس مئة (خطبة جمعة) قالها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إما مفقودة أو لم تصلنا كاملة. 
فمعظم الروايات تتفق على أن الرسول الكريم مكث عشر سنين في المدينة المنورة قبل أن يتوفاه الله في سن الثالثة والستين؛ فعن هشام بن عروة عن ابن عباس قال: أنزل القرآن على النبي وهو ابن أربعين سنة، ثم مكث بمكة ثلاث عشرة سنة، وبالمدينة عشر سنين وقبض وهو ابن ثلاث وستين. 
وعن زائدة عن هشام قال قال الحسن: أنزل القرآن على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو ابن أربعين سنة، فمكث بمكة عشر سنين، وبالمدينة عشر سنين. 
وعن أبي سلمة عن عائشة وابن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لبث بمكة عشر سنين، ينزل عليه الفرقان، وبالمدينة عشرا. 
وفي المقابل لا خلاف في أن خطبة الجمعة فرضت قبل هجرة الرسول للمدينة ولكنه لم يستطع أن يجمع الناس بمكة ولم يصل الجمعة علنا إلا في المدينة المنورة (حسب تلخيص الحبير لابن حجر العسقلاني، مجلد4 ص517). 

وعشر سنوات في المدينة المنورة تعني إقامة 510 خطب جمعة (حيث تتضمن السنة 51 أسبوعا) ألقاها الرسول أمام جموع المؤمنين لا نعرف عنها شيئا.. باستثناء خطبة الوداع التي ألقاها لاحقا في عرفات في السنة العاشرة من الهجرة!! 

صحيح أن هناك أحاديث ترتبط أو تتضمن أجزاء من خطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولكنها إما تشير لوجود الخطبة (دون سرد نصها) ضمن سياق الحديث نفسه، أو تجتزئ منها سطرا أو سطرين لا ترقى لطول الخطب المعروفة في صلوات الجمع. 

وكنت شخصيا قد طرحت هذا السؤال على أكثر من عالم فاضل لاحظت خلالها حالة تأمل وصمت قصيرة (وكأنه يتساءل بينه وبين نفسه: فعلا أين ذهبت الخطب؟) ثم يستدرك بسرعة: موجودة ولكن من خلال الأحاديث النبوية ذاتها.. وقبل كتابة هذا المقال أفادني أحدهم عبر الهاتف أن من سنن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطب الجمعة "التقصير والاختصار" وعدم الاطالة كما يحدث اليوم، وأن ما جاء في بعض الأحاديث قد تكون هي الخطب المقصودة..!! 

ورغم تقديري لهذه الإجابة إلا أنه يصعب علينا تصور اختصار خطبة كاملة لمستوى حديث لا يتجاوز سطرا أو سطرين (بدليل وجود خطبة الوداع التي تتضمن نصا كاملا، وسردا متواصلا، وسياقا يوحي بحقيقة الفرق بين الخطبة والحديث). 

ومن أمثلة الأحاديث التي تتحدث عن وجود الخطب (دون ذكر النص) ما جاء عن ‏عبدالله بن زمعة: "خطب النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ثم ذكر النساء فوعظهم فيهن ثم قال‏: ‏إلام يجلد أحدكم امرأته جلد الأمة ولعله أن يضاجعها من آخر يومه".. فهذا الحديث يؤكد وجود موعظة وخطبة كاملة في حقوق النساء (لم يدونها أحد) ولم تذكر هنا إلا كتمهيد للحديث نفسه!! 
أما من حيث العدد فلاحظ أننا نتساءل هنا عن (خطب) تفوق في عددها مجمل الأحاديث المتواترة التي ترتبط بالخطب ذاتها.. مع ملاحظة أن الرسول الكريم ألقى بعض خطبه في غير صلاة جمعة أثناء الغزوات أو اجتماع الناس وقدوم الوفود. 

ولأن الموضوع ليس جديدا بالنسبة لي؛ سبق وبحثت عما يفيدني بهذا الخصوص فوجدت قبل أعوام - وأثناء تجولي في معرض القاهرة للكتاب - كتابا بعنوان "خطب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم" من جمع محمد خليل الخطيب (ونشر دار الاعتصام 1983).. وأذكر أنني فرحت فرحا شديدا بهذا الكتاب حتى بدأت أتصفحه فاكتشفت أنه لا يتضمن سردا لخطب الرسول كاملة - كما قد يفهم من عنوانه - إنما فقط تجميعا للأحاديث التي ترتبط بها واقتصر دور المؤلف على تخريج الأحاديث وشرح معاني الكلمات. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*أين ذهبت خطب الرسول (2-2)*

أشرت في آخر مقال إلى عيش الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في المدينة المنورة لمدة عشر سنوات. 
ولأن كل سنة تتضمن 51 أسبوعا، يصبح لدينا 510 خطب جمعة لم توثق أو تصل إلينا. 

وما يزيد من حسرتنا - على هذه الخطب - أنها ثروة نفيسة تفوق في قوتها أحاديث الآحاد، وتتجاوز في وضوحها خلافات الفقهاء، وتمنع في تكاملها اجتزاء الأحاديث وخصوصية المناسبة، ويكفينا فيها صعود الرسول على المنبر بنية التوجية وقصد التشريع لعامة المسلمين. 

ودعونا نأخذ الفوارق بالتفصيل: 
فمن المعروف في علم الحديث أن "الأحاديث" تنقسم من حيث وصولها إلينا إلى قسمين: متواتر، وآحاد. 
والمتواتر هو ما رواه عدد كبير من الناس بحيث يستحيل تواطؤهم على الكذب.. وهذا النوع من الأحاديث مقبول كله بلا خلاف.. ولأنه يتطلب عددا كبيرا من الرواة (وفي جميع الطبقات) يشكل النسبة الأقل من الأحاديث النبوية - لدرجة لم يتجاوز عددها 300 حديث عند السيوطي كونه يشترط وجود عشرة رواه في كل طبقة. 

أما حديث الآحاد فهو: ما لم تجتمع فيه شروط المتواتر وقد يقل رواته الى واحد (ويدعى غريب) أو اثنين (ويدعى عزيز) أو ثلاثة (ويدعى مشهور) وتشكل في مجملها السواد الأعظم من الأحاديث النبوية! 

ورغم خلاف الفقهاء في أحاديث الآحاد (وهل تعد حجة في العقائد) إلا أنهم اتفقوا على قوة وحجية الأحاديث المتواترة لاستحالة اتفاق عدد كبير من الناس على الكذب أو الادعاء على خاتم الأنبياء. 

وبناء عليه تصبح خطب الجمعة - التي ألقاها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قوة الأحاديث المتواترة كونها تلقى وتسمع على عدد كبير ممن حضروا صلاة الجمعة، بل وربما أقوى منها حين نتصور الصفوف الأولى وقد امتلأت بالصحابة الكرام والعشرة المبشرين بالجنة!! 

هذا من جهة؛ ومن جهة أخرى تعود بعض الخلافات الفقهية الى خصوصية وظرفية بعض الأحاديث النبوية وادعاء البعض أنها جزء من السيرة لا يدخل ضمن التشريع.. خذ على سبيل المثال حديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انتهى إلى سُبَاطة قوم فبال (قائماً).. وفي المقابل قالت عائشة: من حدثكم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بال قائماً فلا تصدقوه. 

ولاحظ هنا أن ظرفية المكان (وليس توجيه الرسول في كيفية التبول) هي التي خلقت رأيين في المسألة.. فحذيفة تحدث عن وجوده في الخلاء، وعائشة تحدثت عما يحدث في بيتها، في حين لم يتحدث الرسول نفسه - وبالتأكيد لم يكن يرغب بمراقبته في كلا الحالتين!! 

أما ظرفية الزمان فمثالها ما رواه أبو هريرة بخصوص قول الرسول (الشؤم في ثلاثة: المرأة والدار والدابة)، وقالت عنه عائشة رضي الله عنها: لم يسمعه أبو هريرة كاملا حيث دخل ورسول الله يقول: قاتل الله اليهود يقولون الشؤم في ثلاثة في الدار والمرأة والفرس فسمع آخر الحديث ولم يسمع أوله (حسب كتاب الإجابة لما استدركته عائشة على الصحابة)!! 

ومثل هذا الاجتزاء - وتلك الظرفية - لم تكن لتظهر لو قيلت ضمن (خطبة جمعة) يسمعها الراوي من أولها لآخرها، ويقولها الرسول بنفسه بطريقة مباشرة وبقصد التوجية ونية التشريع.. وحين تتأمل خطبة الوداع تلاحظ فيها اجتماع كل هذه العناصر (التواتر، والتكامل، ونية التشريع) وتجعلنا نتألم فعلا على فقد 510 خطب ألقاها لم يتم توثيقها أو نقلها كاملة!! 

وما يبدو لي أننا نحتاج الى مؤرخ - أكثر من فقيه - ليجيبنا على هذا السؤال الصعب؛ فحكم الجمعة معروف، وإلقاؤها من قبل الرسول في المدينة أمر ثابت لا خلاف فيه.. وبالتالي يبقى السؤال عن الظروف التي تسببت بعدم تدوينها أو اختفائها بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم!؟



-----------------------------------------------------------

ما رأيكم بارك الله فيكم على تساؤل الأحمدي؟
هل سبق أن تساءل هذا أحدٌ قبله؟
من لديه إجابة مقنعة فليتفضل ، فقد أثارت شبهة عند البعض للأسف،،

بارك الله فيكم





....

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

الجواب كافٍ كما قيل له: إنها مبثوثة ضمن الأحاديث النبوية، وأن الخطب كانت قصيرة، وليطمئن ما ضاع من الشرع شيء، كله محفوظ.
وكلامه عن المتواتر غير دقيق علميا، فالأحاديث سواء رواها صحابي واحد ثبتت إليه أو أكثر من صحابي كلها محتج بها، وعدم الرواية من كل من سمع لا يعني الفقدان، وهكذا حديث إنما الأعمال تكلم به عمر على المنبر، وما ثبتت روايته عنه إلا من واحد، وما ضر في صحته شيئا.
والمثال المعاصر يقرّب الأمر: إذا درّس عالم أو خَطَب، سيكون سمعه العشرات أو أكثر، ولكن قد لا يروي ما قاله عنه إلا فرد أو أفراد، ويقتصرون في النقل على المعلومة التي احتاجوا نقلها أو جرى السؤال عنها، وليس من أول إن الحمد لله إلى وأستغفر الله لي ولكم.
والمثال الذي أورده وهو خطبة حجة الوداع يفترض أن يُفهمه ذلك، فكم ألفًا سمعها؟ وكم رواها! وهكذا غير خطب الجمعة كانت أمام محفل من الصحابة، فكم روى منهم القصة ونُقلت عنه بالسند؟
ومن المعلوم أن الرواة من الصحابة تفرقوا في البلدان، ومنهم من مات مبكرا، ومنهم من احتيج إلى علمه وتصدى وقُصد وطال عمره، ولا يقول عاقل إن ما سمعه ابن عباس مثلا أكثر مما سمعه أبو بكر وعمر، رضي الله عن الجميع، ولكن تأخرت وفاة ابن عباس واحتيج لعلمه فروى أكثر، أو بتعبير أدق نُقل عنه أكثر، فما كل من سمع روى، فالصحابة فوق مائة ألف قطعا، ما حُفظت الرواية ولا عن نصف عُشرهم، ولا كل من روى استوعب كل شيء، ولا كل من روى بقيت الرواية عنه واتصلت، ولكن بيت القصيد أن القدر الذي نُقل عن مجموعهم ورُوي ودُوِّن فيما بعد حُفظت به سائر أحكام السنة بالقواعد العلمية الدقيقة، وحفظ الله لنا الشرع وصانه، وسخر له أفذاذ العلماء عبر الدهر.
والمقال للأسف كأنه شبهة عن فقدان الأحاديث أكثر من كونه تساؤلا علميا، ولو عرضه على علماء بالحديث وناقشهم لعلّموه، وأفهموه كيفية نقل الحديث وروايته، لكن جوابهم المختصر المفيد كأنه لم يقنعه هداه الله! وأتذكر بهذه المناسبة قول العلماء قديمًا: لا يؤخذ العلم من صحفي!
والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

ثم إن الموضوع قديم، وشبهة هذا الصحفي لها سنتان وزيادة في الجريدة ولم يؤبه لها، فالأفضل في مثل هذا إماتة الموضوع وعدم نبشه من جديد، لأن العوام قد تنطلي عليهم مثل هذه الشبه التي صيغت على أسلوب الإثارة الصحفية، ولا يستوعبون الرد العلمي المتخصص.
والله أعلم.

----------


## الطحاوي الأزدي

> ثم إن الموضوع قديم، وشبهة هذا الصحفي لها سنتان وزيادة في الجريدة ولم يؤبه لها، فالأفضل في مثل هذا إماتة الموضوع وعدم نبشه من جديد، لأن العوام قد تنطلي عليهم مثل هذه الشبه التي صيغت على أسلوب الإثارة الصحفية، ولا يستوعبون الرد العلمي المتخصص.
> والله أعلم.


بارك الله فيك
الصحفي وضع المقالتين قبل سنتين ، لكن قناة العبرية أثارت هذا الموضوع عبر أحد أبواقها الليبراليين، وقد سأل الصحفيَّ: "هل أنت بهذا تشكك في الحديث"؟ فقال: لا ، لا تحملني مالم أقله ، فأنا اسأل مستفسرا ولازلت أنتظر الجواب...

الموضوع صار مادة دسمة عند الروافض وغيرهم من أعداء الملة ، يزعمون أن الخطب تُعمِّد إخفاؤها لأسباب مكذوبة ذكروها ، منها إخفاء حق آل البيت وإمامة علي...

سؤال:
هل ترون أن عدم ذكر الخطبة من أولها إلى آخرها متعذر لأنه لا يستطيع أحد حفظها ، فاقتُصر على ذكر بعض أجزاء الخطبة مما هو مبثوثٌ اليوم في الأحاديث النبوية؟


بارك الله فيك ، وشكر الله لك أخي الكريم


...

----------


## بندر الشويقي

هذا التساؤل هو إلى الوسوسة أقر منه إلى الاستشكال العلمي المبني على علمٍ وفهمٍ.
هلا تساءل الكاتب أيضاً: كم عدد الذين صلوا وراء النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- طيلة حياته، وكم عدد الذين نقلوا صفة صلاته؟! 
وكم الذين حجُّوا معه –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، مقارنةً بعدد من وصفوا حجته؟
وكم عدد رأوه –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، مقارنةً بعدد الذين وصفوا هيئته؟

أصل الإشكال لدى الكاتب –كما هو ظاهرٌ- جاء من ضعف تصوره لطريقة نقل سنة النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
فمن البدهيات المعلومة أنه ما كل شيءٍ صدر عن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وصل إلينا. بل نقطع أن أكثر ما قاله وتكلم به، لم يصل إلينا خبره. 

يعرف هذا من يتأمل حقيقة أنه –صلى الله عليه وسلم- عاش بين أصحابه وأهل بيته ثلاثاً وعشرين عاماً (بعد البعثة فقط). كان خلالها يخالطهم كل يومٍ وكل ساعةٍ، فيجالسهم، ويحدثهم، ويعظهم، ويعلمهم، وكانوا يجالسونه، ويتعلمون منه، ويصلون وراءه، ويغزون معه، ويحجون. وله في كل يوم أخبارٌ وأحاديث يسمعونها منه أفراداً وجماعاتٍ. فلو أن كل ما صدر منه خلال هذه المدة الطويلة نقل إلينا، لكان المنقول عنه –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أضعاف أضعاف ما بين أيدينا اليوم، صحيحه وضعيفه.

لكن بالمقابل، فإن من المقطوع به –أيضاً- أنه قد نقل إلينا كل ما نحتاجه في أمر الدين. وما فات من أخباره وأقواله وأفعاله –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، مما يحتاجُ إليه المسلمون، فلا بد أن يكون قد وصل إلينا مثله مما تقوم به الحجةُ ويحصل به البلاغ.

وللتوضيح أسوق هذا المثال:
فلو أنه –صلى الله عليه وسلم- حثَّ على صلة الرحم ونهى عن القطيعة في أربعين أو أرخمسين حديثاً أو أكثر، ثم وصلنا من ذلك عشرة أحاديث، لكان بعضُ ذلك كافياً في حصول البلاغ وقيام الحجة.
ولو أنه حث على طاعةٍ أو قربةٍ ما (صلاة الضحى، أو الوتر، أو صيام الإثنين) في مناسباتٍ متعددةٍ، ثم وصلنا بعض ذلك وفات بعضه، لما ترتب على ذلك نقصان شيءٍ من شرع الله، إذ الكفاية تحصل بما وصلنا.

أيضاً: نحن نعلم أنه ما كل شيءٍ يتكلم به –صلى الله عليه وسلم- يترتب عليه ضرورةً تشريعٌ يتعين نقله وحفظه. فقد يتكلم –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بالموعظة فيها الترغيب أو الترهيب، أو وصف الجنة والنار، أو التزهيد في الدنيا، أو ذكر أخبار السابقين، أو يتكلم بشيءٍ من أخبار آخر الزمان، ونحو ذلك من المعاني التي وصلنا منها ما يكفي ويشفي، وفات منها شيءٌ لا يضرُّ بدين الله فواته.

وحتى الجزء الذي وصلنا من سنة النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بواسطة فلانٍ أو فلانٍ من الصحابة، نقطع أن منه قدراً كبيراً سمعه صحابةٌ آخرون، ثم لم يحدثوا به، أو حدثوا به، ولم يصل إلينا من طريقهم.
فلو أن كل صحابي نقل كل ما سمع أو رأى، ثم إن كل من جاء بعد الصحابة نقل ذلك كله إلينا، لكان ما بين أيدينا اليوم قدرٌ هائلٌ لا يمكن حصره وضبطه.

من فهم هذا، فلن يسأل: أن ذهبت (500) خطبة للنبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

رضي الله عنك أخي الشيخ بندر، لا أكاد أقرأ لك إلا وأستفيد من علمك ومن عقلك.
حفظك الله ذخرا للإسلام وأهله، وحماك من كل شر.

----------


## منصور مهران

قرأت يوماً كتاب ( جمهرة خطب العرب ) للأستاذ أحمد زكي صفوت ، والكتاب في ثلاثة أجزاء جاء في الجزء الأول نخبة من خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والكتاب مطبوع منذ نحو سبعين عاماً ولم يكن المتاح من الكتب مثل المتاح اليوم ، ولو أن لجنة من المشتغلين بالتراث نهدوا إلى جمع خطبه صلى الله عليه وسلم فلربما أسعفتهم المصادر المطبوعة إلى تصور قريب من الصواب في عدد الخطب .
وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## الطحاوي الأزدي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ رد الشبهه ـــــــــــــ د. عبد العظيم المطعنىــــــــ  ــــــــــ

1- إذا كانت خطب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم تدون ولم تصل إلينا، فمن أين عرف هؤلاء الزاعمون أن عدم تدوينها يرجع إلى أن مضامينها كانت تتعارض مع طبيعة نظم الحكم السائدة في عصر التدوين؟!

2- إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في خطبه لم يكن - في الغالب - مثل خطباء ذلك العصر، ممن تستغرق الخطبة الواحدة من خطبهم نصف ساعة، أو ساعة كاملة، وإنما كانت كلمات قليلات وذلك لأن الله - سبحانه وتعالى - قد آتاه جوامع الكلم.

3- كان الصحابة يحفظون خطبه، لكنهم لا يتعاملون معها كوحدة واحدة، وإنما يستخدمون الجمل القليلة التي تفيد معنى مستقلا في مناسبتها، فوردت إلينا كذلك.

4- لقد شاعت خطبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في كتب السنة إما على صورتها كخطب، وإما بعباراتها وجملها.

5- إن معظم خطبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كانت آيات من القرآن، فإذا دونها الرواة لم يدونوا إلا سورا من القرآن، وهو موجود بينهم.

6- كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يكرر خطبه في كثير من الأحيان؛ وليس من المعقول أن تدون الخطبة الواحدة أكثر من مرة.

ملاحظه :
قد شمل التدوين خطب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منذ جمعت السنة في مطلع القرن الثاني الهجري، وهي موجودة الآن على صورتين:

الأولى: خطب مبثوثة في كتب الحديث والسيرة والتاريخ، وبعض كتب الإعجاز القرآني.

الثانية: خطب قام بعض العلماء حديثا بجمعها في كتب مستقلة، كما فعل محمد خليل؛ إذ جمع في كتابه (574) خطبة نبوية، وذكر مصدر كل خطبة منها، وكذلك د. محمد القطيطي التونسي الذي جمع خطب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقام بدراستها دراسة وافية.

· إذا كانت خطبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - موجودة، وجمعها العلماء قديما وحديثا كما ذكرنا، وذكروا المصادر التي دونتها، فإن هذه الدعوى ساقطة إذن؛ إذ لا دليل على ثبوت ما ادعاه أصحابها، فضلا عن عدم صحتها
.

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
أما عن سؤااااااااااااا  الك

لماذا لم تدون كما دون القرآن؟
ولماذا لم يقم الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم بتدوين الحديث كمادونوا القرآن؟
فنقول

في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن تدوين الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم للسنة وكتابتهم، مر بمرحلتين مهمتين :
مرحلة النهي عن الكتابة ، ومرحلة نسخ النهي والسماح بها .

1/مرحلة النهي عن الكتابة
رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لا تكتبوا عني ، ومن كتب عني غير القرآن فليمحه )
النهي إنما كان عن كتابة الحديث مع القرآن في صحيفة واحدة ؛ لأنهم كانوا يسمعون تأويل الآية ، فربما كتبوه معها ، فنُهوا عن ذلك لخوف الاشتباه

2/ومرحلة نسخ النهي والسماح بها .
وهذه المرحلة جاءت بعد أن استقرت الدعوة ، وارتفعت المحاذير المتوقعة من كتابة السنة في أول الأمر ، فعند ذلك أذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكتابة

روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : كنت أكتب كل شيء أسمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أريد حفظه ، فنهتني قريش عن ذلك ، وقالوا : تكتب كل شيء تسمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر يتكلم في الغضب والرضا ؟ فأمسكْتُ عن الكتابة حتى ذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأومأ بإصعبه إلى فيه ( أي فمه ) فقال : ( اكتب فوالذي نفسي بيده ما يخرج منه إلا حق )

النهي كان في أول الإسلام مخافة اختلاط الحديث بالقرآن ، فلما أُمِن الالتباس ، سمح لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتدوين الحديث وكتابته

ختاماً:
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
نحن نعلم أنه ما كل شيءٍ يتكلم به –صلى الله عليه وسلم- يترتب عليه ضرورةً تشريعٌ يتعين نقله وحفظه. فقد يتكلم –صلى الله عليه وسلم-
بالموعظة فيها الترغيب أو الترهيب
أو وصف الجنة والنار
أو التزهيد في الدنيا
أو ذكر أخبار السابقين، أو يتكلم بشيءٍ من أخبار آخر الزمان، ونحو ذلك من المعاني التي وصلنا منها ما يكفي ويشفي
ولو وعلى زعمكم ان فات منها شيءٌ لا يضرُّ بدين الله فواته.

وحتى الجزء الذي وصلنا من سنة النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بواسطة فلانٍ أو فلانٍ من الصحابة، نقطع أن منه قدراً كبيراً سمعه صحابةٌ آخرون، ثم لم يحدثوا به، أو حدثوا به، ولم يصل إلينا من طريقهم.
فلو أن كل صحابي نقل كل ما سمع أو رأى، ثم إن كل من جاء بعد الصحابة نقل ذلك كله إلينا، لكان ما بين أيدينا اليوم قدرٌ هائلٌ لا يمكن حصره وضبطه.

من فهم هذا بعقله بعيدا عن هوى نفسه
فلن يسأل: أن ذهبت (500) خطبة للنبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم

بطلت شبهتكم جعلها الله حجه عليكم وأعاذنا من تحريفَ الغالين َ و تأويل الجاهلين و انتحال المُبطلِين

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://bayanelislam.net/Suspicion.aspx?id=03-01-0042

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم .

وللفائدة :

*السؤال:*
*هل نقلت لنا خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*

*عند تصفحي للمواقع الدينية وجدت هذا السؤال: لماذا لم يرو لنا البخاري خطب الجمعة للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ، مع العلم حاولت البحث ولم أجد جوابا ؟
**
الجواب :
الحمد لله
رواية الصحابة لما سمعوه وشاهدوه وعايشوه من أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأفعاله وتقريراته وأحواله ، غطت جميع التفاصيل المهمة في الدين، التي هي جزء أساسي في شريعة الإسلام، وذلك من مقتضيات إكمال الدين الذي أخبر الله عز وجل عنه في كتابه الحكيم: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا) المائدة/ 3، وهي في الوقت نفسه رواية شهود بمعنى أن جميع الرواة من الصحابة الكرام، قام كل منهم بنقل ما حفظ في وعيه من مشاهد خاصة من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المطهرة، فأداها كما سمعها وعلمها بعد أن رُكزت في ذهنه ، ولا شك أن الذي يركز في الذهن هو جزء محدود من مشهد طويل ، يجد فيه الراوي الأهمية التي بعثته حينها على حفظ انطباعه عن ذلك المشهد . 
فقد يحضر الصحابي معركة ما، ويقاسي فيها صعابا عديدة، ويعاني أيضا مشاهد جليلة، لكن الذي ينطبع في ذهنه منها مما يراه مؤسسا لفائدة مهمة للنشر جزء معين منها، ولقطات خاصة من تلك الأيام الطويلة للمعركة ، فيقتصر على تلك الرواية التي توحي لنا ببقية الأحداث ، وتركز تلقينا على جزء خاص، يتناوله العلماء بعد ذلك بالدرس والتحليل.
وبهذا نعلم أن الرواية ليست كاميرة فيديو مسلطة على مدار الساعة واليوم والأسبوع والدهر لتفاصيل شؤونه عليه الصلاة والسلام، وليست نقلا مطلقا مكررا لكل لحظة في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل هي حركة إخبارية واعية ومركزة وكافية في نقل ما يحتاج إليه المسلمون في شؤون دينهم العظيمة.

ومن هنا يتبين أن المطالبة بالوقوف على جميع خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرقم والتاريخ، من حين صعوده وحتى نزوله عن المنبر، هي مطالبة متكلفة متعنتة، لا تقدِّر حدَّ الطاقة البشرية المتيسرة في ذلك الوقت لعملية الاستدعاء التاريخي والتدوين التوثيقي والأرشيفي، ولا تدرك الغاية مِن علم الحديث كله رواية ودراية، وأنه وُجد لنقل الشريعة النبوية القولية والعملية فيما يحتاج إليه الناس، وليس لكل ما وقع في ذلك العهد.

نقرر هذا على سبيل التقدمة التمهيدية، وإلا فقد نقل الصحابة الكرام لنا الكثير جدا من خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، سواء خطب الجمعة أم الأعياد أم خطب المواقف الجليلة، كلها امتلأت بها كتب السنة ومصادر الحديث على تنوعها وتعددها، منها الروايات المختصرة، ومنها الروايات المطولة. ومنها ما يركز الراوي فيها على جانب معين يسوق الحديث لأجله، بحسب المناسبة التي واجهها هذا الراوي فاقتضت منه التحديث بما رأى وما سمع، وبحسب تلقي أصحابه وتلاميذه عنه، فتناقلوا الرواية والحكاية مع من يليهم عن غير تخطيط خاص لتغطية مناسبة معينة من ألفها إلى يائها، وهكذا حتى تتم العملية النقلية باجتماع المشهد من قبل العديد من الرواة.
**ولكثرة ما نقل الرواة من خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام جماعة من العلماء بجمع تلك الخطب في مصنفات خاصة وعديدة، نحن نسردها هنا لنؤكد للقارئ أن ما ينشره بعض الناس من فَقد خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وضياعها إنما هو محض مغالطة ، يلقيها أحد الطاعنين، ويتلقاها بعض العامة بالتصديق والتسليم ، وهي في حقيقتها مغالطة واضحة .
** فمن تلك الكتب:
1. "خُطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لعلي بن محمد المدائني (ت224هـ)
2. "خُطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لأبي أحمد العسّال (ت 349هـ).
3. "خُطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني (ت369هـ) .
4. "خُطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لأبي نُعيم الأصبهاني (ت430هـ) .
5. "خُطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لأبي العباس جعفر بن محمد المستغفري (ت432هـ)
6. "الخُطب الأربعون المعروفة بالوَدْعانية"، جمعها القاضي أبو نصر محمد بن علي بن ودعان الموصلي (ت 494هـ).
7. "خُطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لأبي العباس الخضر الإربلي الشافعي (ت567هــ) .
8. "خُطبة الوداع"، لأبي العباس نصر بن أحمد الإربلي الشافعي (ت619هـ)
9. "موعظة الحبيب وتحفة الخطيب"، لعلي القاري الحنفي (ت1014هـ) .
10. "الخُطب المصطفوية"، لمحمد علي أكرم الآروي.
11. "خُطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لعبد الباسط بن علي الفاخوري، مفتي بيروت (ت1324هـ) .
12. "خُطبات محمدي"، لمحمد بن إبراهيم الجوناكرهي (ت1360هـ) .
13. "الخُطب المأثورة"، لأشرف علي التهانوي (ت1362هـ) .
14. "مجموع من الخُطب النبوية"، لعيسى البيانوني (ت1362هـ) .
15. "إتحاف الأنام بخُطب رسول الإسلام"، لمحمد بن خليل الخطيب. وتاريخ مقدمته 1373هـ.
16. "خُطب سيدنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته"، لمحمد شفيق الأرواسي (ت1970م) .
17. "خُطبات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لحبيب الرحمن الأعظمي.
18. "خطب الجمعة"، جمعية المكنز الإسلامي. 
19. "خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع ودراسة"، رسالة ماجستير في الجامعة الأردنية، سنة1420هـ، لعبد الملك بن سالم السيابي.
20. "خُطب الرسول الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: دراسة توثيقية تحليلية"، رسالة ماجستير تقدَّمَ بها مصعب نوري محمود العزاوي إلى كلية التربية في جامعة بغداد سنة (2004م).
21. "خطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: جمعها وتبويبها ودراستها"، للدكتور عمر القطيطي التونسي.
22. "خطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم"، لمجدي الشهاوي.
23. "خطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم/676 خطبة من روائع كنوز النبوة مع دراسة في فن الخطبة"، لنواف الجراح، دار صادر.
24. "خطب الرسول"، لعبد الحميد شاكر.
**وللوقوف على مصادر سرد أسماء هذه الكتب يرجى مراجعة الرابط الآتي، وقد أضفنا لها هنا مجموعة من الدراسات المهمة:
**http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/100366/#popup1

ونعتقد أن أعداد هذه الكتب المتنوعة ما بين المتقدمين والمتأخرين، والكتب الشاملة أو المنتقاة، والدراسات البحثية الأكاديمية وغيرها، توحي للقارئ بحجم النقل الضخم الذي تم على خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، الأمر الذي اقتضى كل هذا التأليف، بل اقتضى تأليفا خاصا بدراسات أخرى حديثة تسلط الضوء على الجوانب التربوية أو البلاغية أو المجتمعية أو غيرها من الجوانب المستقاة من خطبه عليه الصلاة والسلام. وحتى قال محمد خليل الخطيب – أحد المؤلفين السابق ذكرهم -: "جمعتها [يعني الخطب] في سنين عديدة ... وكم قرأت في سبيلها من كتب في التاريخ والسيرة واللغة والأدب" انتهى من "إتحاف الأنام من خطب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم" (ص5) .

**وقد نَقَلَت لنا بعض كتب السير والتاريخ خطبا متكاملة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بأسانيد محتملة للتحسين في هذا المقام.
**
فمن ذلك ما جاء في "تاريخ الرسل والملوك" للطبري ( 2/394 – 396 )، قال: حدثني يونس بن عبد الأعلى، أخبرنا ابن وهب، عن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي، أنه بلغه عن خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أول جمعة صلاها بالمدينة، في بني سالم بن عمرو بن عوف رضي الله عنهم: 
(الحمد لله، أحمده، وأستعينه ، وأستغفره، وأستهديه، وأؤمن به، ولا أكفره، وأعادي من يكفره، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله ، أرسله بالهدى، ودين الحق والنور والموعظة على فترة من الرسل ، وقلة من العلم ، وضلالة من الناس ، وانقطاع من الزمان، ودنو من الساعة ، وقرب من الأجل ، من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد ، ومن يعصهما فقد غوى وفرط، وضل ضلالاً بعيداً. 
وأوصيكم بتقوى الله ، فإنه خير ما أوصى به المسلمُ المسلمَ : أن يحضه على الآخرة، وأن يأمره بتقوى الله ، فاحذروا ما حذركم الله من نفسه ، ولا أفضل من ذلك نصيحة ، ولا أفضل من ذلك ذكرى ، وإن تقوى الله لمن عمل به على وجل ومخافة من ربه ، عون صدق على ما تبغون من أمر الآخرة ، ومن يصلح الذي بينه وبين الله من أمر السر والعلانية ، لا ينوي بذلك إلا وجه الله، يكن له ذكراً في عاجل أمره ، وذخراً فيما بعد الموت ، حين يفتقر المرء إلى ما قدم، وما كان من سوى ذلك يود: لو أن بينه وبينه أمداً بعيداً، ويحذركم الله نفسه، والله رءوف بالعباد، والذي صدق قوله وأنجز وعده لا خُلْفَ لذلك، فإنه يقول تعالى: (مَا يُبَدَّلُ الْقَوْلُ لَدَيَّ وَمَا أَنَا بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ) [ق:29] . 
واتقوا الله في عاجل أمركم وآجله، في السر والعلانية، فإنه من يتق الله فقد فاز فوزاً عظيماً، وإن تقوى الله توقي مقته، وتوقي عقوبته، وتوقي سخطه، وإن تقوى الله تبيض الوجه، وترضي الرب، وترفع الدرجة. 
خذوا بحظكم ولا تفرطوا في جنب الله، قد علمكم الله كتابه، ونهج لكم سبيله، ليعلم الذين صدقوا وليعلم الكاذبين، فأحسنوا كما أحسن الله إليكم، وعادوا أعداءه، وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده، هو اجتباكم وسماكم المسلمين؛ ليهلك من هلك عن بينة، ويحي من حي عن بينة، ولا قوة إلا بالله، فأكثروا ذكر الله، واعملوا لما بعد الموت، فإنه من أصلح ما بينه وبين الله، يكفه ما بينه وبين الناس، وذلك بأن الله يقضي على الناس ولا يقضون عليه، ويملك من الناس ولا يملكون منه، الله أكبر، ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم)
ورواه البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة" (2/523- 525) بإسناد آخر. 
**قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: 
"هذه الطريق أيضا مرسلة إلا أنها مقوية لما قبلها ، وإن اختلفت الألفاظ" .
انتهى من "البداية والنهاية" (3/20) .**

وإذا كان قصد السائل هو الاستفهام عن الإمام البخاري خاصة، وعن سبب عدم تخريجه خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس غرضه نقل اتهام بعضهم لروايات السنة بالنقص والضياع.
فالجواب عن ذلك التساؤل واضح أيضا والحمد لله، وهو أن البخاري لم يلتزم إخراج جميع الأحاديث الصحيحة، بل تشدد في شرطه، وصرح بذلك، فأخرج جزءا من الأحاديث، ولم يدع أنه أخرج كل الأحاديث ولا جلها، فكان اللجوء إلى كتب السنة الأخرى العديدة والموسوعية ، هو الحل للبحث عن الأخبار والروايات، ومن ثم دراستها صحة وضعفا.
يقول الإمام البخاري رحمه الله: 
"تركت من الصحاح الطوال لحال الطول [يعني في كتابه]" انتهى من "الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال" لابن عدي (1/226) .
ويقول الإمام الحازمي رحمه الله:
"أما البخاري فلم يلتزم أن يخرج كل ما صح من الحديث حتى يتوجه عليه الاعتراض ، وكما أنه لم يخرج عن كل من صح حديثه ، ولم ينسب إلى شيء من جهات الجرح ، وهم خلق كثير، يبلغ عددهم نيفا وثلاثين ألفا؛ لأن تاريخه يشتمل على نحو من أربعين ألفا وزيادة ، وكتابه في الضعفاء دون سبعمائة نفس ، ومن خرجهم في جامعه دون ألفين . وكذا لم يخرج كل ما صح من الحديث... فقد ظهر بهذا أن قصد البخاري كان وضع مختصر في الحديث ، وأنه لم يقصد الاستيعاب لا في الرجال ولا في الحديث" انتهى من "شروط الأئمة الخمسة" (ص48-52) .
بل هكذا كان يصنع الرواة أنفسهم في عصر الرواية، ينقلون ما يرونه مناسبا من الحديث الطويل، ويفرقون في أحيان كثيرة ما يعلمونه من أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مجالس عديدة، فيسمعه عنهم رواة كثر، كل منهم يسند الجزء الخاص الذي سمعه من شيخه الصحابي، وذلك يعني أن السائل الكريم، لو فتش في كتب "خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" السابقة، فوجد أكثرها خطبا مختصرة، فلا ضير في ذلك بحال من الأحوال؛ لأن ما تبقى من الخطبة، إن كان مما فيه تشريع أساسي وديانة ضرورية، فلا بد وأن الصحابي الكريم نقل ذلك التشريع في موقف آخر، فحفظ في حديث آخر، ليس باسم خطبة الجمعة ، بل بالاسم والسياق الآخر الذي ناسب أن يسوق فيه الحديث.
يدل على ذلك ما جاء في حديث أبي زيد عمرو بن أخطب رضي الله عنه أنه قال: " صَلَّى بِنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْفَجْرَ، وَصَعِدَ الْمِنْبَرَ، فَخَطَبَنَا حَتَّى حَضَرَتْ الظُّهْرُ، فَنَزَلَ فَصَلَّى، ثُمَّ صَعِدَ الْمِنْبَرَ فَخَطَبَنَا حَتَّى حَضَرَتْ الْعَصْرُ ، ثُمَّ نَزَلَ فَصَلَّى، ثُمَّ صَعِدَ الْمِنْبَرَ، فَخَطَبَنَا حَتَّى غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ، فَأَخْبَرَنَا بِمَا كَانَ وَبِمَا هُوَ كَائِن،ٌ فَأَعْلَمُنَا أَحْفَظُنَا " أخرجه مسلم في "صحيحه" (رقم/2892)
فتأمل كيف يخبر الراوي عن تفاوت الصحابة الكرام في حفظ هذه الخطبة الطويلة جدا، ولكنه أثبت حفظها ، وتعلم الناس مضمونها، ولكن تم نثر هذا الحفظ الطويل في سياقات عديدة، وأحاديث مختصرة، كل بحسب موضوعه وسياقه. 
هذا ما تقتضيه الدراسة الموضوعية لطبيعة النقل الحديثي.
وإذا كان المقصود الغالب من الخطبة هو الوعظ والتذكير بالله تعالى ، فلا ضير لو لم ينقل الصحابة الكرام حثَّه عليه الصلاة والسلام على صلة الأرحام مثلا في كل مقام خطبه، بل يكفي أن تنقل بعض تلك المقامات حتى تقوم الحجة على الأمة في هذا الواجب العظيم، وهو ما فعله الصحابة الكرام رضوان الله عليهم.
وإذا كانت صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونص خطبة الوداع، التي شهدها آلاف الصحابة الكرام، لم يروها سوى جماعة معدودين منهم، على تفاوت بينهم في روايتها من جهة الطول والقصر، والإجمال والتفصيل، فمن باب أولى أن يقع ذلك للخطب الأخرى التي لم تكن بمستوى الأهمية الخاصة بخطبة الوداع.
**هذه أوجه يسيرة، نسوقها في حوار من يطلق التهم جزافا، ولا يدرك حقيقة علوم الحديث ونقد المرويات في تأسيسها وفلسفتها وتاريخها، وإلا فالأمر والحمد لله ظاهر للباحثين الموضوعيين وأصحاب الاختصاص.
والله أعلم.**
https://islamqa.info/ar/242836

*

----------

